# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeux de Loto

## SergioMaster

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Jeux de Loto

Je vous propose ce source crit sous RIO 10.3.3 FMX 
Le but premier tait de montrer, de manire ludique,  une utilisation d'un tirage combinatoire pour un simple Bingo. (lment dclencheur cette proposition de source)
 
Mais je me suis pris au jeu et fait d'autres grilles en appliquant deux techniques diffrentes :

 -des TGridPanelLayouts pour Bingo et Loto Familial 

- des Frames pour les bulletins du loto FDJ. 
 


 cela s'est rajout un TextToSpeech tout rcent pour l'annonce des boules tires.
Mon regret, Linux "chappe"  la voix suave, j'ai donc laiss l'utilisation de fichiers ressources (mais je n'ai pas enregistr tous les numros et ma voix est nettement moins grable  :;): ) et un mediaplayer 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Charly910

Merci Serge, mais  la compil, il me manque BingoFMX.dres ?

A+
Charly

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

j'y remdierai ds que possible car en voulant le faire, non seulement j'ai supprim le fichier zip mais je n'ai pu le recharger car : 



> Nous procdons actuellement  une opration de maintenance afin d'amliorer nos services. La situation reviendra  la normale trs prochainement.


[Edit] J'ai trouv un chemin dtourn pour mettre le zip au tlchargement

Je ne savais pas que ce fichier serait ncessaire, d'ailleurs  quoi sert-il, je croyais qu'avoir fourni le fichier .rc aurait suffi.
Si ce n'tait pour Linux, les ressources seraient carrment inutiles mais, bon, j'ai plusieurs ides en tte pour m'en passer :
Pprem m'avait suggr une base SQLite, en effet seul windows utilise vraiment les ressources pour les autres OS chaque fichier son est dploy;De mon ct je pensais un seul fichier  dcouper deux pistes  suivre mais je vais d'abord tenter une capture de sons par programme; moins qu'une "amlioration" du code de Grijjy soit possible?

----------


## Charly910

Merci Serge, a marche maintenant.

Belle interface que j'ai test en Win32

Sinon petit Acess violation :

ouverture du programme, affichage de la carte , slection de 3 cartes dans Nb Cartes, retour au tirage, Tirage ==>  Plantage (dans l'IDE) 

Je ne sais pas si c'est gnral, mais avec FMX j'ai vu beaucoup d'access Violation par exemple avec ZXing (pour coder et dcoder les QRCodes) tlcharg sur Github. Le chargement de certains bitmap reprsentant des codes bar provoquent cette erreur. Je ne sais pas comment tracer l'erreur.

A+
Charly

----------


## SergioMaster

> Belle interface que j'ai test en Win32


Et encore, je n'ai pas mis de style 




> Sinon petit Acess violation :
> ouverture du programme, affichage de la carte, slection de 3 cartes dans Nb Cartes, retour au tirage, Tirage ==>  Plantage (dans l'IDE)


Bien vu, en fait il faut changer le nombre de cartes puis faire un reroll (le bouton  ct) des cartes
C'est un truc que j'ai oubli, que la modification du nombre implique automatiquement le reroll des cartes 



> Je ne sais pas si c'est gnral, mais avec FMX j'ai vu beaucoup d'access Violation


L c'est totalement ma faute, en plus j'y avais pens mais pas not dans les todos je l'ai oubli  ::weird::  ::oops::  

correction ajouter l'vnement 


```

```

je vais procder  la mise  jour du zip




> je vais d'abord tenter une capture de sons par programme;


a c'est fait, avec trs peu d'astuce : un programme qui utilise le TextToSpeech et une boucle 



```

```

L'excution capture par l'enregistreur de Windows 10.
Si quelqu'un  une ide pour enregistrer par le programme de W10 je prends  :;):  




> De mon ct je pensais un seul fichier  dcouper


Cette piste n'est pas bonne, le MediaPlayer FMX, diffre du MediaPlayer VCL qui permettait un StartPos, EndPos 

gag, du coup je vais dcouper le fichier obtenu pour le faire (utilisation de Audacity)

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui nouvelle version Bingo v2 n'utilisant plus de fichier ressources mais, si besoin, une base de donnes SQLite contenant les divers sons.

Le bogue signal a bien sr t corrig par la mme occasion.

Note : Je n'ai pas pu tester le dploiement sous Ubuntu (du moins la partie son, sinon cela fonctionne)
         et n'ayant aucun objet avec la pomme, si un jour, quelqu'un prend le temps de le faire, merci  lui de le signaler  :;):

----------


## skywaukers

Bonjour,




> Note : Je n'ai pas pu tester le dploiement sous Ubuntu (du moins la partie son, sinon cela fonctionne)
>          et n'ayant aucun objet avec la pomme, si un jour, quelqu'un prend le temps de le faire, merci  lui de le signaler


Je viens de tester et a fonctionne bien sur mon MacBook pro. Il faut juste penser  rajouter le fichier libcgsqlite3.dylib dans les dploiements, et le mettre dans le rpertoire Contents\MacOS\ Aprs a roule. Seul petit dtail : il n'y a pas le traditionnel menu Fichiers. Enfin il y est mais sans titre, il faut ajouter un tmenubar pour le faire apparaitre correctement.

Sinon, c'est sympa ce petit jeu.

@++
Dany

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,




> Il faut juste penser  rajouter le fichier libcgsqlite3.dylib dans les dploiements, et le mettre dans le rpertoire Contents\MacOS\


Merci du retour.



> Seul petit dtail : il n'y a pas le traditionnel menu Fichiers. Enfin il y est mais sans titre, il faut ajouter un tmenubar pour le faire apparaitre correctement.


a c'est le genre de chose que je ne pouvais deviner  :;):

----------


## lefju cabro

Bonjour,

Merci pour cet jeu addictif et complet

----------


## patdu26

Bonjour SergioMaster et bravo pour le boulot ralis!

Je te remercie d'avoir cit ma modeste source sur le tirage au sort, comme lment dclencheur, c'est vraiment sympa!
Cela dit, le boulot ralis est trs impressionnant pour moi, et inaccessible  mon niveau actuel, je le concde.

Je n'ai pu cependant viter de parcourir le code, pour tenter de  comprendre de petits morceaux en toute modestie. ::calim2:: 

Si j'ai bien compris, les annonces vocales des nombres, sont en fait des fichiers mp3, stocks sour forme "blob" dans la bdd "sons".
O as-tu trouv ces enregistrements au dpart?
 Connais-tu une "amie  la voix suave" assez patiente pour enregistrer toutes ces annonces... je doute un peu, ou bien y-a-t-il des sites qui proposent par exemple ces annonces de chiffres, nombres, lettres ou mots ou bruitages, enregistrs de manire aussi "propre" et pose,  la disposition de programmeurs ventuels?

PS : la lecture de la liste de source delphi par date d'ajout fonctionne-t-elle? j'avoue que pour ma part, elle semble sans effet.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour les rponses si tu as le temps et encore "Chapeau Bas! pour le travail ralis" ::ave::

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour



> bravo pour le boulot ralis!


Merci



> Je te remercie d'avoir cit ma modeste source sur le tirage au sort, comme lment dclencheur, c'est vraiment sympa!


Sans ta question de dpart je n'aurai jamais pens  ce genre d'application donc c'est normal 



> Si j'ai bien compris, les annonces vocales des nombres, sont en fait des fichiers mp3, stocks sour forme "blob" dans la bdd "sons".
> O as-tu trouv ces enregistrements au dpart?


C'est pas tout  fait a. Si le texttospeech est possible alors les annonces sont faites via le module donc cela concerne Windows, MAC, IOS et Android 
La base de donnes n'est utilise que pour la version Linux, l'unit trouve ne grant pas cet OS. 

Pour obtenir les voix  mettre dans la BDD, j'ai d'abord concoct un programme qui nonait les nombres (l'unit ajoute ne permet pas de passer  d'autres voix donc je me suis retrouve avec "l'amie  la voix suave", excut ce programme en utilisant l'enregistreur windows puis dcoup l'enregistrement obtenu en squences qu'un second programme a intgr dans la bdd. 
Bref pas mal de processus mal ficel, car je ne sais pas comment enregistrer un son  partir d'une application. 




> y-a-t-il des sites qui proposent par exemple ces annonces de chiffres, nombres, lettres ou mots ou bruitages, enregistrs de manire aussi "propre" et pose,  la disposition de programmeurs ventuels?


J'ai cherch mais non je n'ai pas trouv, aprs avoir trouv l'unit  texttospeech j'en suis rest l. Bien sr il reste les API Google ou Micosoft (payantes et compliques)  ::weird:: 
Mais voil une ide de programme assez sympa  faire  ::D: , je songeais dj  trouver comment enregistrer le son, utiliser la bliothque SvoxPico (Linux) pour m'affranchir de la BDD, cela pourrait faire un joli petit machin  ::lol:: 

[Edit] c'est que fait ESpeak que je trouve pas terrible

----------

